# Can I trust on trading as my life income?



## masoud (18 November 2011)

I amvery very new.am  thinking about to enter to share market .I have desire and time to learn very fast but i need some body tell me if I can trust to trade as a resource of income? please some body adise me.Are ther people who realy make wealth through trade,share or forex?Thanks please send me you advicesss


----------



## IFocus (18 November 2011)

The short answer is likely to be no certainly in the short term.

The old adage that 95% of retail traders fail has been my experience and more so when the market is chopping around.

So probability says you are very likely to belong to the 95%.

Another test is how many traders do you or your family know of that are making a living........likely to be none.
Next test is how many traders do you read about daily in the news paper making a living........likely to be none.
Next test how many millionaires have you heard of who have made their fortune from trading......likely not many.

See the pattern.


Suggest you keep your day job and start leaning, give it 3 to 5 years and see how you go.

Good luck


----------



## Julia (18 November 2011)

masoud said:


> I amvery very new.am  thinking about to enter to share market .I have desire and time to learn very fast but i need some body tell me if I can trust to trade as a resource of income? please some body adise me.Are ther people who realy make wealth through trade,share or forex?Thanks please send me you advicesss




IFocus is right.

What level of capital base would you be intending to use, assuming you somehow manage to acquire sufficient education to even start?

What level of income do you require to live on?


----------



## masoud (20 November 2011)

your suggestions Look  very realistic ,make me think more...thank you so much..I am very happy to get some more advices from you.thanks again.. 



IFocus said:


> The short answer is likely to be no certainly in the short term.
> 
> The old adage that 95% of retail traders fail has been my experience and more so when the market is chopping around.
> 
> ...


----------



## masoud (20 November 2011)

Hi Julia :I need an income around 200K per year ... and still i f I can get to that point after 3-5 years as you advises still i am happy to start...I think while market tolerance is in average about 1.5% every day and if you put 100K in market for trade you should ..you must be able to make $1500 per day in average and it make 312days *1500=468,000per year and if in reality half of That come through then you must make at least 234000 per year ...what do you think now??


Julia said:


> IFocus is right.
> 
> What level of capital base would you be intending to use, assuming you somehow manage to acquire sufficient education to even start?
> 
> What level of income do you require to live on?


----------



## McLovin (21 November 2011)

I'd realign your goals. There is no way you will make $200k+ on $100k of capital. Maybe drop a zero off $200k and you'll get closer to the income you _might_ earn, if you're good.


----------



## Whiskers (21 November 2011)

masoud said:


> Hi Julia :I need an income around 200K per year ... and still i f I can get to that point after 3-5 years as you advises still i am happy to start...*I think while market tolerance is in average about 1.5% every day and if you put 100K in market for trade you should ..you must be able to make $1500 per day in average *and it make 312days *1500=468,000per year and* if in reality half of That come through* then you must make at least 234000 per year ...what do you think now??




So you are saying you can get the market 100% right, 50% of the time.

If only!


----------



## ParleVouFrancois (21 November 2011)

Man oh man 400k p.a. ain't that some dreaming.


----------



## investorpaul (21 November 2011)

Compound at 1.5% a day for a few years and you will see why it is a totally ridicuous assumption to make.

If you could make 1.5% everyday you would eventually become the richest man in the world.


----------



## ROE (21 November 2011)

masoud said:


> Hi Julia :I need an income around 200K per year ... and still i f I can get to that point after 3-5 years as you advises still i am happy to start...I think while market tolerance is in average about 1.5% every day and if you put 100K in market for trade you should ..you must be able to make $1500 per day in average and it make 312days *1500=468,000per year and if in reality half of That come through then you must make at least 234000 per year ...what do you think now??




what you saying is you can pick winning trades 100% 
no one can do that even the professional.

There are a lot of these newbies questions in the forum do a search and you find
these sort of topic cover many times over, every so often we get people ask this sort
of question because they been to a course, see an ads or got scammed.

sure way to get rich is spend less than you earn and invest the surplus wisely.
if you spend less than you take in you never run out of money but keep compounding your nest eggs.


----------



## cutz (21 November 2011)

masoud said:


> I amvery very new.am  thinking about to enter to share market .I have desire and time to learn very fast but i need some body tell me if I can trust to trade as a resource of income? please some body adise me.Are ther people who realy make wealth through trade,share or forex?Thanks please send me you advicesss




Hello masoud,

Where abouts are you located ?


----------



## Julia (21 November 2011)

masoud said:


> Hi Julia :I need an income around 200K per year ... and still i f I can get to that point after 3-5 years as you advises still i am happy to start...I think while market tolerance is in average about 1.5% every day and if you put 100K in market for trade you should ..you must be able to make $1500 per day in average and it make 312days *1500=468,000per year and if in reality half of That come through then you must make at least 234000 per year ...what do you think now??



I think you're probably just some lurker having us on.   No one, even quite seriously loopy people, would think you're going to make that sort of return on a measly $100K.
Don't waste people's time.


----------



## Tanaka (21 November 2011)

yeah, you would have to be a super star!

On paper it looks easy. 100K could get you 30 ES future contracts which would net you $1500 per ES point move, ES usually moves around 12 points per day so therefore you only need to capture 8.3% of the daily moves to hit your profit targets, easy easy! why aren't I doing that, ummm... yeah. Try it and u'll understand.


----------



## tech/a (21 November 2011)

How much would you need to pay for a business which returns $200K EBT?
Id say $600K to $1 mill.
Trading no different.
Particularly in this market.

But as Julia points out Im sure a way will pop up pretty soon!
Just for Xmas.


----------



## masoud (21 November 2011)

Hi :does it make diffrence,,I am in South Australia







cutz said:


> Hello masoud,
> 
> Where abouts are you located ?


----------



## masoud (21 November 2011)

masoud said:


> Hi :does it make diffrence,,I am in South Australia



Adelaide


----------

